# why are the M&P's becoming dirt cheap.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I saw them today in the upper 3's. I don't own one and will never buy another S&W due to S&W not backing their products. I am surprise to see them so cheap and this is at a sporting goods store that had 7 of them.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe just supply and demand, or maybe the shop or S&W is using it as a "loss leader." If these guns end up selling for less than Glock, S&W may really have something.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I don't own one and will never buy another S&W due to S&W not backing their products.


They have a LIFETIME WARRANTY and some of the best Customer Service in the business.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

texagun said:


> They have a LIFETIME WARRANTY and some of the best Customer Service in the business.


+1 :mrgreen:

They treated me right when I would have accepted transfer of blame to CCI.
I am 100% satisfied with their CS.

:smt1099


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

They're not "becoming" dirt cheap. I bought my M&P not long after they came out for $399. The same store now lists them at $439 (Bud's). Anything less is a darned good deal.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't know they were becoming dirt cheap. I just saw an M&P 45 at "Bass Pro Shops" for $639.99 that was more than they wanted for a Glock 21.


----------

